# Server bans my IP after using PHP script without firewall!



## davkiller (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

I have a server with 2 jails : jail1 and jail2. They have several websites.
I work on jail2 and after using a PHP script http://jqframework.com/jqrte/ resulting from the jail2 server prevents me from seeing all the websites on that server.

I do not have a firewall.

Here is my rc.conf:

```
hostname="mydomain.fr"
network_interfaces=""
sshd_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"
clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
#firewall_enable="YES"
#firewall_type="open"
#fail2ban_enable="YES"
milteropendkim_enable="YES"
#sendmail_submit_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
```

How is this possible?
Thank you for your help
David


----------

